# For Sale Remington Custom .243 Win.



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm selling a rifle that I have had for 30 + years. I bought a Remington Varmint Special in .243 Win. back in 82-83. It is a BDL 700 and in about 2004 I had it built into a Custom .243 Win. with a Rock Creek barrel and Choate Ultimate Sniper stock, the action was trued and the trigger replaced. I have the original BDL Wood stock and screws. It is a 8.5 twist barrel that was built to shoot the heavier .243/6MM Projectiles (105-107 grns.) It is a heavy varmint barrel. Length of barrel is 26 in. The rifle comes with a Nikon Buckmaster scope from Japan not the Philippines. 6-18X40 with the Target Turrets. Nikoplex crosshairs. Clean and clear glass. As most of you know I'm a big fan of the 20 calibers and this rifle is much to big for what I do now. Pictures can be seen on the Utah Gun Exchange. For some reason they posted up side down and I can't fix it. Look up Remington Custom .243. Asking $1495.00 for the whole shootin match. I'll negotiate with a Forum Member.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Price dropped $100.00


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Price Drop another $100.00 $1395.00


----------

